# Fargo season 3 starts tonight!



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Apr 19, 2017)

I can't wait. While I enjoyed season 1, I didn't really love the show until season 2, which was a masterpiece, IMO. I hope season 3 continues the greatness of this show.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 19, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> I can't wait. While I enjoyed season 1, I didn't really love the show until season 2, which was a masterpiece, IMO. I hope season 3 continues the greatness of this show.


I saw the miniseries on Sundance a couple years ago and that was really awesome.
Is the series based on that?


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Apr 19, 2017)

OldLady said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait. While I enjoyed season 1, I didn't really love the show until season 2, which was a masterpiece, IMO. I hope season 3 continues the greatness of this show.
> ...



I'm not sure what miniseries you're referring to, but Fargo, the TV show, is entering it's 3rd season.

It's sort of a crime anthology show where each show, so far, takes place at different times with mostly different characters (some characters shows up in more than 1 season, but not many so far).

Season 1 took place in 2006, and it starred Billy Bob Thornton, Colin Hanks, and Martin Freeman.

Season 2 (my favorite) took place in 1979, and it starred Patrick Wilson, Kirsten Dunst, Ted Danson, and Jesse Plemons.

Season 3 reportedly takes place in 2010, and it stars Ewan McGregor, Michael Stuhlbarg, Mary Elizabeth Winstead, etc.

What's great about this show is that so many character actors and even comedians show up in some great roles. It's a great ensemble cast show. It, so far, has been about corruption and rival gangs in the midwest. Supposedly, the murders in the show are based on real stories, but I'm sure they're dramatized for TV.


----------



## Toro (Apr 19, 2017)

Season 2 was awesome.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 19, 2017)

I thought season 1 was epic.
Season 2 continued the epicness.
Looks like season 3 will keep it going.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Apr 19, 2017)

MarcATL said:


> I thought season 1 was epic.
> Season 2 continued the epicness.
> Looks like season 3 will keep it going.



I didn't hate season 1, but I thought Billy Bob Thornton's character was a little unbelievable in terms of what he got away with. I did like it for its humor and acting. I really liked the two brothers (the mute and his non-mute brother who were hit men).

But season 2 just got everything perfect in terms of pacing, plot, characters, etc. IMO.

Season 3 looks to be very good and interesting so far. I read somewhere that at least 1 character from a prior season will show up in season 3, but no word on who yet.


----------



## gipper (Apr 19, 2017)

Where is Billy Bob and all the actors who were in the prior seasons?


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Apr 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Where is Billy Bob and all the actors who were in the prior seasons?



Seasons 1 and 2 took place almost 30 years apart, so they don't share the same characters for the most part. But in season 1, they make references to stuff in the past that we later saw in season 2. There's also at least two characters in season 1 who play older versions of characters in season 1, but they were played by different actors.

Since season 3 takes place only 4 years after season 1, it's possible we may get some returning actors to reprise their roles.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 19, 2017)

I was wrong--it was on FX and it WAS season 1 of the show.  I thought it was a miniseries.  Anyway, I don't get FX anymore, so I didn't see 2, but if it was anything like 1, it's really better than the average cop show by about a hundred times.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 19, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I thought season 1 was epic.
> ...


the insurance salesman was genius.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Apr 19, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I was wrong--it was on FX and it WAS season 1 of the show.  I thought it was a miniseries.  Anyway, I don't get FX anymore, so I didn't see 2, but if it was anything like 1, it's really better than the average cop show by about a hundred times.



Yeah, season 2 is a lot better, IMO, but there are a lot of good, memorable characters in season 1.



OldLady said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yeah, that was Martin Freeman from The Hobbit films. He was great in season 1. I liked Billy Bob Thornton's acting as well. It was just a bit hard for me to suspend disbelief at some of the stuff he got away with lol.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 19, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I was wrong--it was on FX and it WAS season 1 of the show.  I thought it was a miniseries.  Anyway, I don't get FX anymore, so I didn't see 2, but if it was anything like 1, it's really better than the average cop show by about a hundred times.
> ...


Very true, but he gave me the heebie jeebs anyway.  Very, very evil psychopath.   Faking being a dentist was the hardest one for me to swallow.  Who can actually do that?


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 19, 2017)

The movie was a classic.

I haven't seen the TV show.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Apr 19, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> The movie was a classic.
> 
> I haven't seen the TV show.



Agreed. Fargo, the film, is a classic. If you like that and Coen Bros. films, definitely check out Blood Simple if you haven't already:


It's their first movie, and it's an awesome thriller more similar to Fargo and No Country for Old Men. 

I was skeptical when I heard that they were making Fargo into a TV show, but Noah Hawley is a genius. After seeing the Fargo TV show and the Legion TV show, I'll watch just about anything he makes.


----------



## RWS (Jun 11, 2017)

Big fan, was gonna make a thread, but I found this. 

Season 1 was incredibly good. Billy Bob.... 

Season 2, was almost as good. And it had UFO's.

Season 3 has turned into some peculiar things after ep 8, and i can't wait to see how it ends! Great season as well! Mary Elizabeth Winstead is maybe the hottest chick on the planet! 

I'll be happy to talk about Fargo after next episode.


----------



## RWS (Jun 11, 2017)

The whole story about the old guy who was a sci-fi writer, has seemed to fall off the narrative. Even after devoting a whole episode to him.

I have to believe that it will still circle around to him. I'm so curious how they will do it, and tie all the strings in 2 more episodes...


----------



## RWS (Jun 13, 2017)

My new favorite poker song, is lifted from season 1... I find it hard to lose when this is repeating.... It works so well for poker! 

Soon as i heard it on season 3, i knew who was coming! That's another interesting thing that I want to see them circle around to...



\


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jun 13, 2017)

RWS said:


> My new favorite poker song, is lifted from season 1... I find it hard to lose when this is repeating.... It works so well for poker!
> 
> Soon as i heard it on season 3, i knew who was coming! That's another interesting thing that I want to see them circle around to...
> 
> ...



That latest episode of season 3 was so epic. The first 20 minutes or so was some of the best television I've seen. The rest of the episode was good too, but that opening was flawless. I was also hyped to see his return.


----------



## RWS (Jun 13, 2017)

Totally agree, the whole scene in the snowy woods was fantastic! Just totally gripping, and made you root for the "lesser of the bad guys". (which we were rooting for anyway)

And then... it went out of the box... 

I'm still trying to come to grips with that, which is why I can't wait to see the next ep before I comment further.  

Fargo always had the element of the supernatural in it, so this is gonna be a fun next 2 episodes!


----------



## RWS (Jun 17, 2017)

So I watched ep 9 on Thursday, and watched it again tonight...

What a great episode!! From start to finish, it was full-throttle!

However, there's 1 episode left, and either it is going to be even more high-octane than this one, or... (this is where my conspiracy theories kick in)

It was kinda weird how the network and producers have been leaking that there may be no season 4... Why would they prematurely do that with a kick-ass show, earning emmy nominations left and right in seasons 1 and 2?

And here's my theory... Season 3 will not end next week, like 1 & 2 have previously. The story will extend to a season 4. The story of V.M. Vagra and Nikki Swango will continue to another season, because there is still so much left to tell. And I don't think they can wrap it up nicely and satisfactorily in one last 48 min episode.

So the reason why they're saying that there may be no season 4... Is because season 4 is already in the works! Like Emmit said about a lie being true if you believe it.

And again, this is purely a personal theory, I don't think the finale will end this story. And it will be the 1st season to carry over into 2 seasons. I could be 100% wrong, but if I'm right, you heard it here first! 

But besides all that, what a kick-ass episode!! Swango and Wrench!!!


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jun 17, 2017)

RWS said:


> So I watched ep 9 on Thursday, and watched it again tonight...
> 
> What a great episode!! From start to finish, it was full-throttle!
> 
> ...



It's definitely given me hope for the finale. I love season 3, but I was worried at times about whether they would pull off a solid ending. Episode 9 is the one episode in all of season 3 so far that I'd give a solid 10/10 all the way through. Now I can't wait to see the finale.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 17, 2017)

There's like no people with the northern accent there eh...


----------



## RWS (Jun 18, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > So I watched ep 9 on Thursday, and watched it again tonight...
> ...


Totally agree that that was the best episode this season. And i have the same worries about a solid ending. There seems to be a lot to say in the final 48 minutes. But the writers are the experts, and they're darn good, so I expect something fantastic! Or, something of a cliffhanger that will lead to season 4... 

We'll check back next week to see if we're happy or heartbroken


----------



## RWS (Jun 18, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> There's like no people with the northern accent there eh...



I don't know, I'm from Queens, NY, sounds good to me anywhoo. Depends how north we're talking though. Their "you betcha's" sound good to me... But def no Canadian eh's going on there...


----------



## RWS (Jun 20, 2017)

Another thing that will be interesting to see is if they can top their previous emmy nominations.

Just in the actor/actress category:
Ewan McGregor (lead and supporting actor bc of his dual role)
Mary Elizabeth Winstead (Nikki Swango rocks)
David Thewlis (VM Vagra is almost as bad-ass as Billy Bob)
Michael Stuhlbarg (hands down, best acting in a supporting role)
Olivia Sandoval (Winnie is the most refreshingly likable character i have seen in a very long time, I hope she gets some kudos)
Carrie Coon (her calm demeanor is perfect against the other high-profile characters, and she does it perfectly)

All 6 should be nominated. In one 10-episode season, just in acting, that's a great accomplishment! To have this level of acting talent in one season of a tv show just goes to show how good it really is.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jun 20, 2017)

RWS said:


> Another thing that will be interesting to see is if they can top their previous emmy nominations.
> 
> Just in the actor/actress category:
> Ewan McGregor (lead and supporting actor bc of his dual role)
> ...



Unless the finale tops episode 9 somehow, they should submit episode 9 for the emmy.


----------



## RWS (Jun 20, 2017)

That was def kick-ass!


----------



## RWS (Jun 29, 2017)

I thought I had posted this, but it might have been during an outage. Was checking back to see if you had any reviews as well, and I had never posted since ep 9. 

I hate what happened, but I love the solution. I didn't think Swango would swing to the evil side. But she was a cat caught in a corner when the cop pulled up... And she was ultimately the evil-doer over Emitt. So yeah, she deserved it, per her own words and destiny...

And the Vagra story is a great cliffhanger!

Does someone walk in that door in a few seconds, or not?

Definitely opens possibilities for writing a good enough script for season 4... Or a season that will tie into the ending.

As compared to the 1st 2 seasons of Fargo, I give this one a 8.5 outta 10. Season 1 was a 10, it was perfect in every way. Season 2 was a 9. Season 3 had some episodes that delved into things that didn't play into the finale, and seems like wasted time, although they were great stand-alone episodes (the one about the step-dad, and Peter and the Wolf). Even though they were great episodes, you can't waste time with 10 episodes per season. The ongoing drama in the 1st 2 seasons never let up. 

All 3 seasons are must-watch TV. And season 3 had all the possibilities of being #1. But it's just behind season 2 in my opinion, which is STILL a GREAT achievement! There is nothing wrong with 8.5 out of 10 stars in my book 

I recommend Fargo (series and movie) to everyone I know. BTW, another show I highly recommend is "Into the Badlands" (if you're into that genre)... check it out... friggin awesome! 

I'd be interested to hear what you thought about the finale!


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jun 29, 2017)

RWS said:


> I thought I had posted this, but it might have been during an outage. Was checking back to see if you had any reviews as well, and I had never posted since ep 9.
> 
> I hate what happened, but I love the solution. I didn't think Swango would swing to the evil side. But she was a cat caught in a corner when the cop pulled up... And she was ultimately the evil-doer over Emitt. So yeah, she deserved it, per her own words and destiny...
> 
> ...



I thought the last two episodes of season 3 were damn near perfect. Season 3 as a whole wasn't quite as strong as season 2, IMO, but I still loved it since it wasn't just a rehash of what came before. I do think season 3 may have had slightly better acting at times.

VM Varga is probably the best villain in Fargo so far, but Hanzee is still my favorite character. I also like the family mobs in season 2 as well as the Sheriff in season 2.

Carrie Coon and Michael Stuhlbarg were great in season 3 as were Winstead and McGregor. 

I have seen a bit of Into the Badlands, but not enough to form an opinion. One of my good friends was really into the show for a while, so I caught about 2 episodes of it.

I just recently got into Justified, and I'm liking it a lot so far. I'll post a separate topic to review the first season. I just finished episode 7.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 29, 2017)

Being a Cohen brothers fan, I found the series delightful. If you've watched their movies closely, you can see similar scenes, like the one in the bowling alley in season 3 where a stranger pops up out of nowhere at the bar; The Big Lebowski.


----------



## RWS (Jun 30, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I had posted this, but it might have been during an outage. Was checking back to see if you had any reviews as well, and I had never posted since ep 9.
> ...



Yep, both those last 2 episodes were fantastic. If not for the 2 filler episodes, one of which had another Sunny character, it may have gotten a 10 in my opinion, but they didn't tie it back to those episodes. So while great character building, and great standalone episodes, they really had nothing to do with main story. So that disappointed me a little. Can't wait to see Charlie from Sunny be next in season 4! 

Varga is def a bad-ass dude. So close to Billy Bob. But in this scene in s01, Malvo blew my mind in terms of evil... and the elevator scene too. I love Hanzee too! 


Hopefully you'll keep watching Into the Badlands. It gets better acting-wise and story-line as you go. It's an action/martial-arts/sci-fi show, so it takes a little while to develop. The action is unmatched in anything I've ever seen on tv. It's like The Matrix without guns, meets Kill Bill, meets Mad Max. And Quinn is another of my favorite all-time bad-guys on TV, with Varga and Malvo. Hopefully you stick with it, because it gets really good, if you like that genre.


----------



## RWS (Jun 30, 2017)

Meathead said:


> Being a Cohen brothers fan, I found the series delightful. If you've watched their movies closely, you can see similar scenes, like the one in the bowling alley in season 3 where a stranger pops up out of nowhere at the bar; The Big Lebowski.


Oh yeah, definitely. I didn't notice them myself while initially watching, but when reading recaps, the authors would always point out the winks to other Coen Brothers movies. There were actually quite a lot, but I'm not observant enough to notice them until pointed out. 

The writer of the show is a huge Coen Bro fan. TV Fargo is must-watch for any fan for sure! I find it hard to think of any show that matched the brilliance of this show in it's first 3 seasons. Here's hoping the writer takes his time for season 4, and can keep it at this level! I'd rather wait 2-3 years, than rush a bad season 4.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 30, 2017)

RWS said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Being a Cohen brothers fan, I found the series delightful. If you've watched their movies closely, you can see similar scenes, like the one in the bowling alley in season 3 where a stranger pops up out of nowhere at the bar; The Big Lebowski.
> ...


Yeah. I agree. The only objection I had is they went a bit too heavy on the Jewish stuff were as the Coen brothers seem more circumspect. It seemed gratuitous.


----------



## Boss (Jul 2, 2017)

I have been a huge fan of this show since season one. I love all the Coen Brothers movies and Fargo is one of my favorites. Season 1 was hard to beat in terms of acting... Billy Bob and Freeman... OMG... perfect!  The writing was great. It held with the Fargo theme without overdoing it or coming across as copying it. 

Season 2 was less entertaining to me personally. I still loved it but it just didn't have the same appeal for some reason. I kept telling myself it was because Billy Bob was hard to replace. 

Season 3 was as good as Season 2. The VM Varga character was awesome. There wasn't nearly as much blood and gore. 

I have complaints with all 3 seasons on the story line. S1-- The Fishnado and then, Colin Hanks basically executing someone and getting an accommodation. I know Malvo was bad but that part just bugged me a little. S2-- The UFO crap was too much. S3-- The sci-fi writer episode was dumb and then, it felt like the ending had no real closure. Oh, and Emmit's car breaking down but then magically starting along with the fact no one ever discovered his smashed cell phone at the scene of the double killing. BUT.... it's FARGO... weird shit happens, right? 

I hope they have a Season 4. I'll definitely watch it.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 2, 2017)

Boss said:


> I have been a huge fan of this show since season one. I love all the Coen Brothers movies and Fargo is one of my favorites. Season 1 was hard to beat in terms of acting... Billy Bob and Freeman... OMG... perfect!  The writing was great. It held with the Fargo theme without overdoing it or coming across as copying it.
> 
> Season 2 was less entertaining to me personally. I still loved it but it just didn't have the same appeal for some reason. I kept telling myself it was because Billy Bob was hard to replace.
> 
> ...


Yeah. That it's weird, we get it.  It's gotten to be a bit of  cult classic, but this is expanding the original. Hope for one  more season.


----------



## Toro (Jul 2, 2017)

We watched season 1 this week.  It was awesome.  I liked it better than season 3.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 2, 2017)

Toro said:


> We watched season 1 this week.  It was awesome.  I liked it better than season 3.


To me the insurance salesman was the most memorable character because he was so "normal" seeming and yet he had not a glimmer of redeeming human qualities.  Every time he got a chance, he chose no.  Amazing acting.  Freeman is doing John Watson on Masterpiece Theater's Sherlock.  He is quite an actor.  Can do real depth.  Appears to like edgy drama with good writing.  I'm becoming a fan.  Someone said he was in Lord of the Rings?  I've seen the films, but who was he?


----------



## RWS (Jul 4, 2017)

He was Bilbo Baggins I believe, in the Hobbit movies. I haven't watched them to be honest, except for LOTR. He was awesome in Fargo s01! Just as good as Macy in the movie. It made my stomach wrench every time he would do something wrong... It was awesome!

When you can wince at a movie or TV show, just because they just did something stupid or bad, that's a good show!


----------



## RWS (Jul 4, 2017)

Boss said:


> I have been a huge fan of this show since season one. I love all the Coen Brothers movies and Fargo is one of my favorites. Season 1 was hard to beat in terms of acting... Billy Bob and Freeman... OMG... perfect!  The writing was great. It held with the Fargo theme without overdoing it or coming across as copying it.
> 
> Season 2 was less entertaining to me personally. I still loved it but it just didn't have the same appeal for some reason. I kept telling myself it was because Billy Bob was hard to replace.
> 
> ...



This may be the first time we have ever agreed! Thanks for stopping by!


----------

